# My buddy, Henry.



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

He's just a little doll!! Congratulations


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

What a cutie!, congratulations on your fur baby! Raising a dog will be a life long learning experience for your daughter. Wish you all the best....


----------



## wilimnot (May 24, 2013)

Thank you! He's been pretty awesome. Really wish I wasn't so tired, or I'd fix the position of the pictures.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Henry is adorable!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to GRF! You daughter and Henry are adorable. Have a lot of fun and take lots of pics. Hope to see more of Henry on here.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Aw wow. That picture of your daughter and Henry sum it up nice. Congrats!


----------



## wilimnot (May 24, 2013)

Thank you. I've been lurking here for a while when I knew I was getting him, and I am going to share the hell out of him.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome!! He's a great looking pup! I'm guessing a near future post will be the landshark post LOL!We love pics BTW


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

CaaaaauteNess! My Bruno was my gift to myself for my 40 th birthday . Aww he even has the same tag shape as your Henry


----------



## wilimnot (May 24, 2013)

That's awesome. Amazing birthday gifts.


----------



## wilimnot (May 24, 2013)

Some recent pictures.


----------



## wilimnot (May 24, 2013)

I don't know why they keep coming out like that, I'm sorry. I'm also very sleepy.


----------



## problemcat (Apr 4, 2013)

Henry is adorable. Love the pic of him sprawled out on your daughter's lap in the car. We're getting a puppy later this month. My kids can't wait.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alexa (Apr 16, 2013)

Congrats on Henry! He is perfect!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilimnot (May 24, 2013)

Thank you, and he was easily crate trained. He's in there right now all passed out.

Congratulations on your new puppy. It's pretty awesome, my daughter is in love with the little guy.


----------



## Outbound1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Aw, Henry  He is so cute and tiny. I love his name too, it really suits him.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Just as cute as can be! Love the picture of Henry and your daughter with their happy smiles! Henry is as happy as can be.


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

What an adorable puppy!! You must be a proud mom


----------



## wilimnot (May 24, 2013)

I am as proud as a mom can be.


----------



## wilimnot (May 24, 2013)

Probably the only decent picture we took. He was being squirrely.


----------



## wilimnot (May 24, 2013)

Some pictures we took this morning.


----------



## wilimnot (May 24, 2013)

An update of my boy.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

He is getting big and is very handsome!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

He sure has grown!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, he's really grown! And so handsome, too. He looks like a really nice boy.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's so big! And I bet he'll be bigger yet--good sized paws.... I hope you and you daughter are having a blast.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a handsome boy he's become.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Henry*

Henry is very handsome! 
Wow!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep, ADORABLE! 

Mike D


----------

